# Please help!....



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would let it go till you get her home. Many breeder swear by Purina and she will not be there that much longer. You could perhaps bring some special nutritious treats and ask that the breeder gives her some.


----------



## Jamesknox (Feb 11, 2014)

CT Girl said:


> I would let it go till you get her home. Many breeder swear by Purina and she will not be there that much longer. You could perhaps bring some special nutritious treats and ask that the breeder gives her some.


Good point. I made a typo in my original post...it's actually 6 weeks until he comes home. I'm sure he will be fine I just would totally prefer he not continue on a product that is primarily made of corn and chicken by-products. :alberteinstein:

but maybe I am making it more than it is. I'm sure he will be okay but I am pretty sure I would have to actually BUY Puppy Chow when he gets to me at least for the first week or two because i'm sure i just can't change his food abruptly upon arriving to my home right?:at-wits-end:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my sympathies. i agree with ct girl, however. if this is the puppy for you, discretion may be the better part of valor. hopefully your breeder will do what most do and send your puppy to you with a "puppy pack" that includes some of the puppy chow. that will allow you to transition your pup to your preferred food by gradually mixing the new kibble in.

by the way, my dog, a lowchen, is sixteen years old. recently he developed some stomach problems after being fed for years on high quality kibble, home-cooked foods, etc., and in desperation i tried science diet for sensitive stomachs. ugh! but it seems to be working. he still gets what i believe are quality treats of various kinds, tidbits of what i eat, etc., so i think the change in kibble seems to have helped stabilize him. hate to admit it. but it's true.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

My dog's name is Kennedy too  He was on mystery food when I first got him. Like... the girl literally did not remember what she last bought. The semi moist kibble was loose in a popcorn tin that she gave me. I threw it out and started fresh with some good canned food- Natures' Variety Instinct and Weruva. I added probiotics and a little canned pumpkin to help with the potential stomach upset. I just couldn't consider feeding him the stinky brightly dyed mystery "food". At least you know what the breeder is feeding though. The other posters are right, many breeders do use crappy food like that, but what I have heard from other breeders, it may be because they get the food for a discounted price/ sometimes free.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When I got my poodles, they were being feed Diamond. I told the breeder to just keep the puppy food he was offering and I just switched them to what I feed. I did have canned pumpkin at the ready if needed (I always keep that around now). I mixed in yougurt and just watched them closely. No problems with the switch at all. In fact, I was told one was a picky eater - no so once she got to my house and tasted 'real' food. 

I have never had major GI issues from a switch to higher quality foods except TOTW gives my guys gas. I switch brands around a bit anyway to keep protein sources variable and they all seem fine with that. I am even bad about switching from kibble to raw and back with little trouble. Every dog I own will do just about anything for raw fish. I like to surprise them with canned mackeral on their kibble at times. I love the happy dances they do for it. 

I'm guessing your pup will be ok on that nasty stuff. To be honest, when I first started with dogs and didn't know better, I raised quite a few healthy, happy, long lived dogs on Purina. I just refuse to support it anymore now that I have learned a bit.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> I did have canned pumpkin at the ready if needed (I always keep that around now). I mixed in yougurt and just watched them closely.


Welcome to the wonderful world of Dog Feeding.  lol 

It's not a Science... it's sometimes an Art. U observe them... and start to collect a selection of home remedies to treat dire rear.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jamesknox (Feb 11, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Dog Feeding.  lol
> 
> It's not a Science... it's sometimes an Art. U observe them... and start to collect a selection of home remedies to treat dire rear.
> 
> Best of luck!


The way you spelt diarrhea is HILARIOUS! :clap2:
So funny!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too didn't bother with the transitioning rigmarole and put my girl on the food I picked with no problem. I also change kibble a lot with no problems.....cast iron tummy I guess! Molly is fed both raw and kibble too! (separately of course)I feel that no matter where we are, she'll be able to eat the kibble offered in case of an emergency! I've had the same can of pumpkin in my cupboard for 'just in case' forever! LOL! Hope you get a puppy with no tummy issues too!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it. A few weeks of sub-par food shouldn't be a huge problem.

I feed raw, and I never even "transitioned" any of my dogs upon acquisition. Yesterday they ate kibble...today (and every day forward), they eat raw. Never have had a problem. (Though I do swear by the canned pumpkin for the occasional upset tummy--that stuff is pure gold!)

--Q


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My breeder was feeding Quigley grain free. I feed my other dog grain free and I have grain free puppy food and I mix in a little bit of adult food cause he likes it. 

I volunteer at Southeast Guide Dogs and they do not feed grain free. They use Science Diet. The geneticist there said dogs developed with people and learned to eat grains. Now as I see it that would be whole grains. Dogs developed long before processed grains in the grocery store foods. I never would use grocery store dog food- EVER. 

So I think Oats and barley and rice are OK. But no corn and only a little whole wheat as in treats. So that's what I feed both my dogs. And good table scraps when appropriate. Meat juices on their food and a bit of whatever meat we have and left over veggies. But not much at one time. A little goes a long way!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Dog Feeding.  lol
> 
> It's not a Science... it's sometimes an Art. U observe them... and start to collect a selection of home remedies to treat dire rear.
> 
> Best of luck!


Dire rear! That is indeed hilarious!!!!!!!!! And very clever! Never thought of it before!
Haha!! And yes , I'd say it's Art! it took me months to figure out the perfect recipe for my poodles, for optimum poops! And happy tummies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamesknox (Feb 11, 2014)

Could someone tell me what the deal is with the canned pumpkin. I went to an upscale pet spa/daycare center the other day and the employee spoke very highly of canned pumpkin and canned sweet potato but i thought he was saying put a spoonful in their kibble. Are you all saying on some days just feed them a can of pumpkin?


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Jamesknox said:


> Could someone tell me what the deal is with the canned pumpkin. I went to an upscale pet spa/daycare center the other day and the employee spoke very highly of canned pumpkin and canned sweet potato but i thought he was saying put a spoonful in their kibble. Are you all saying on some days just feed them a can of pumpkin?


No, just adding a little bit will help firm up the stool if your dog is having tummy problems. Or you could use it as a preventative when switching foods.


----------

